# Jinma Model 6 Wood Chipper



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a really good article on the Jinma Model 6 wood chipper DIYguy. A friend of mine GreenMtnMan recently purchased one of these and is about to take delivery of it in the next few days. These chippers are a little more than half the price of a comparable chipper. When he gets it and puts it through the paces; I hope to be able to post his observations and impressions. Hopefully he will be able to post them himself if he can get a better ISP. 

Jinma Model 6 Wood Chipper 

Here is another link to a retailer that sells them. 

click here


----------



## berts (Mar 1, 2021)

Live Oak said:


> This is a really good article on the Jinma Model 6 wood chipper DIYguy. A friend of mine GreenMtnMan recently purchased one of these and is about to take delivery of it in the next few days. These chippers are a little more than half the price of a comparable chipper. When he gets it and puts it through the paces; I hope to be able to post his observations and impressions. Hopefully he will be able to post them himself if he can get a better ISP.
> 
> Jinma Model 6 Wood Chipper
> 
> ...


hi, I bought a jinma model 6 wood chipper. I'm looking for replacement knives. where to buy knives? I am from belgium


----------

